# I’m in the hospital



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Pneumonia sepsis, herniated discs. Been here since Tuesday 2 am. Still can’t breathe right.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Another week in Acute rehab


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang hate to hear that Mr keith hope u get better soon


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Keith. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hang in there young man, get well soon..


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Said 'The Lord's Prayer' for your healing and will mention you in my prayers each night. I hope you get to breathing better very soon.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Praying for you Sir.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good that you are being treated for that pneumonia sepsis. My stepdad had to do rehab after contracting West Nile. He caught it in Chattanooga of all places. Get well soon.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope that you get well soon!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Get well soon Keith.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry to hear that Keith, sending positive thoughts, anything I can bring you let me know, shoot me a text...no cigarettes though  !! Wishing you prompt recovery.
Frenchy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, sorry to hear that. I think you need more vitamin sea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Get well reel soon!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Praying for a speedy recovery Keith !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn, keith,
i just talked to you last week. how long have you know about this?
hang in there and take those anti's.

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’ll include you in my prayers tonight Keith. Hope your home soon.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Prayers for a speedy recovery*

Prayers for a speedy recovery and fast exit from the hospital to your own bed. Keep the mind moving and the body will follow !!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Many prayers for a speedy recovery Keith.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Put you on my prayer list Keith...hope you got some purty nurses fer any sponge baths you endure!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Prayers out. Get well soon.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Get well Keith,I will update the SOL crowd if you haven't.
Best wishes....


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Get well soon sir.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Pyaryers for you and your new bride, stay strong.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Get well Keith! I've got about 10 reels for you and still owe you $40. I'm sure Pirogue is missing you too


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope you recover soon!


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Get well soon!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Get well sir!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

a prayer for you Keith.
Get well soon, friend.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Prayers for you Keith


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope you're better soon.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh no. Get well soon!

Keep us updated on anything that you need.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

In my prayers tonight Keith.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Well that sucks, hope you get better soon!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Take care and get well soon Keith. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Get Well Soon!
Prayers sent.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent.

If we can help anyway, PM

Tom


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Get well soon!


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Have the doctor give you a shot of vitamin fishing. It will have you slinging baits in no time. Looking forward to seeing you and a quick recovery.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Prayers Lifted


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

I hope you get better soon! I know it's horrible being stuck there, but it beats the alternative. If you need anything, I'd be more than glad to bring it to you.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Keith, you have an army out here with you in our prayers. With God's Blessing here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They also said my heart output is at 35%. Everything hit all the same time


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Damn,Mr Keith!
Be strong,you have more friends than you know.
From New England to Florida. And even to the west coast and johnd and Alan Tani.
We are all pulling for you.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

olvart said:


> Damn,Mr Keith!
> Be strong,you have more friends than you know.
> From New England to Florida. And even to the west coast and johnd and Alan Tanni.
> We are all pulling for you.


yep:thumbup:

jack


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Can't help much from Crystal River but prayers work--*

regardless of the distance. Get well.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Get Better Keith! We need you around


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sepsis can be very serious. Praying for your cure!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Keith, you know you can't be taking it easy for to long. I think I have 4 reels that's going to need your touch! Get well soon!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Now they told me my attach a few months ago was a small heart attach.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They found more heart problems that maybe meds will take care of


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

You will get better. You can't keep a good man down.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I hope they get it figured out for you soon. Get better capt.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Praying for you Keith.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Speedy recovery, hope you can get home soon.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for you. Get well soon.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Keith...get well soon.
Haven't been on the forum for a while so I just saw this.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Heart is not a joke*

Listen closely when they speak about the heart. I know it can be an easy fix or an absolute mess. Stints thru the wrist are easy. Thru the groin is a pain. Still praying for you on this end. Best to you and the family


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

Prayers for God's healing and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Just saw your post. Sad to hear. I hope that you are much better by now. Thanks again for the reel repair.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Prayers from LA Mr. Keith . If you fix reels, as I can see from here, I think you have a good inroad with the Great Fisher Of Men. Hang in there, buddy. Got a couple of stints of my own. Still tickin'!😜👍. Get well soon!!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Keith, thanks for keeping us updated on your progress, get well soon my friend.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Keith,any updates?
Hope you are doing better.
Tight lines....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I came home Friday by ambulance because it’s the best way to transport me. I can’t get in and out of the wheelchair myself for a while until I get stronger. 11 days in a bed.

Saturday morning another episode sent me back to ER. Had to call 911 again. 

I developed bed sores at gulf Breeze Hospital. They are stage 2. 

I will not post the pictures. It’s sickening so look it up if you want to see.

Gulf Breeze Hospital left me in my spent fluids and urine for 7 hours after I told them. I was supposed to be turned every 2 hours. Didn’t happen 

My major problem now is the ulcers on my rear. They can take months to heal.

My spirit is very low

Nurse herre gotta go


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Your family needs to raise some sand with hospital admin. and perhaps get an attorney on stand by. 

Know we are all thinking of you Keith, and just tell us how we can assist. 
You'll be on my prayer list.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is HORRIBLE!! I would raise cane. They should had at least put a catheter in ya. I really feel for you!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow... Just learned of your ordeal... Praying for accelerated healing. In the meantime, I was looking you up to see if you needed any help getting ready for the storm as you've said in the past that you get flooded. I can come over first thing in the am and give you a hand if so...


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

I will be glad to help also. 501-8477 milton


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Dang Keith, I'm sorry to hear about that, I can understand why you would be down. I hope things heal up quickly and the doctors and hospitals step up and do their jobs to help you recover.

You've got a lot of people who appreciate who you are and what you do on PFF.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Get Better Soon*

Keith,
All of Us from AT wish you only the best.
Keep your head up Brother.
We all are praying for you. 
I'll see you soon,
Daron


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I really needed it. There was a point where I didn’t want to be here anymore. 

Yesterday afternoon in the hospital bed it happened again but worse than ever. 

I have congestive heart failure. The fluid my heart can’t pump built up and caused autonomic dyslexia. This happens in gimps with spinal cord injury. When it hits you can’t breathe. All the muscles chest down turn completely rigid. 

My blood pressure went up to 250/150 in 5 seconds. The crash cart was brought in. I had to bear it out for 2 hours because they couldn’t get any meds for me. It had to be ordered!!!

I haven’t had any problems today so I’m happy. Should be home soon and to rehab. I have no upper muscle anymore. 

I have never had a health problem. It is from smoking and not eating right using to much salt. I quit smoking when I got married on June 22nd

Please take care of your health. We are not high school athletes anymore!!!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Prayers sent Mr Keith,if there is any thing yall need done around the house I am ready to help,stay strong and ya will be back at very soon.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Wishing you a speedy recovery mr keith you are in my prayers


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update and wishes for a speedy recovery sir!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Get better Keith! There's a whole bunch of us that appreciate what you do and can't wait for you to get back to normal


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update Keith. You know we are all praying for you. Be strong my friend even in the toughest times. Your loved ones are counting on you. My heartfelt wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Get better Keith! You're a class act with a great talent. You have lots to offer.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Everyone is pulling for you Keith! Hang in there!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm praying for you as well. One of the silver linings of this ordeal is that you are reminded that people care.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hang in there Keith - all the best and let us know if you need help


----------



## George6308 (Aug 27, 2018)

Keith hang in there you got many many friends.
All of us at SOl, AT, and here at Pensacola are pulling for with many many prayers
And well wishes.


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

*Get Well*

Come on Kieth, we are pulling for you! Keep the fight up and get your strength back soon with rehab. Many of us are wishing you the best.

Doug


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Praying for you Keith. I hope the doctors and medicines get you back on the water; a great place to heal your mind and body.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update Keith. You'll be home in no time!!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Don’t ever give up on getting better, with Gods help all things are possible 
Doctors sent my Granny home to spend what they said would be her last few days. She was 86 years old then and in 1982 when she was 88 I took her to Mexico along with my mom and sister. Granny had never been and wanted to go shopping in Matamoras. She was able to walk around from shop to shop for over half a day and she had a great time for the 3 days we were there. 
So don’t give up and get better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Lifting up to Our Lord now.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Stay strong Keith, lots of prayers out there for you. My only advice is find another hospital, where they keep taking you is not looking out for you per my reading and past experience.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

you're in my prayers Keith!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope you get some Relief soon Keith. You are a Friend to Many....


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Hang in there Keith*

Hang in there Keith ! I did not realize you quit smoking also. Fantastic and home is the best place to heal. Moving every few hours is not a thing to miss. Keep your family as close as you can because they are the ones who can bring your mind and body back faster than anything I have ever found. I always dreaded hospital stays and that can depress anyone. I always loved getting home to my wife's cooking and familiar surroundings. Stay strong and prayers to you and your family..... Mike


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Keith, I don’t know if you have noticed, but over 5000 people viewed your original post on your health issues!
With that many folks caring about you I hope you get the strength to get through this.
Best wishes....


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Keith, I posted this on the Sol forum but you need to go to the Mayo clinic in Jacksonville.
I know it is a distance away but the Mayo is the best clinic in America. 
My experience with nursing staff in Pensacola is horrendous.
You need best care available and Mayo is the best.
Best.......


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Keith. I didn't realize it was this bad. Until is saw this thread. You texted me saying you were in the hospital but nothing else. My prayers are sent your way. 
Whyme


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank U thank U thank U thank U very much for all of your comment it means a whole bunch to me and my family 

I am home now and I'm actually sitting in my wheelchair using the iPad.

I can't sit very long because I'm sitting on raw meat. Baptist in Gulf Breeze really screwed me up. Now it will be months of recovery just to heal my decubitus ulcer's. I will not post the pictures here. It's to sickening for some to see.

I could only do 10 push ups today. My arms are still jello.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

10 girl style push-ups.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great news Mr. Keith! Hope you continue to improve.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Glad you are home, continue healing and Prayers your way!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Thank U thank U thank U thank U very much for all of your comment it means a whole bunch to me and my family
> 
> I am home now and I'm actually sitting in my wheelchair using the iPad.
> 
> ...




Hey thank the Lord you are home and on the mend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad to hear you are at home! Keep your chin up.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Happy Days, I am so glad to hear you are doing better! You have always left me with positivity after speaking with you. I also must admit even though we are just acquaintances your recent situation had left me with a very heavy heart. You have done so much for so many. I look forward to seeing you next time I am in town if you are avaible. Stay strong we are all rooting for ya!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I haven’t answered the gulf breeze hospital feedback survey. 

When I do I damn then to hell. After ICU I was transferred to the floor. The nurse station and pharmacy are in the middle of the floor with the rooms crammed tightly together all around the nurse station just like a prison. 

After 10 days my room was never cleaned. The last day housekeeping came in with a filthy mop bucket and mopped the floor. My new wife said it was disgusting. I couldn’t see the bucket.

As you already know they are responsible for me having pressure sores.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about GB Baptist, when my mother was there for a few months prior to her passing, I loved the care at that hospital. She had lengthy stays there 5 times in a 4 year period, we always thought it was outstanding.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

Glad to hear you're home. Hoping and praying for you to have a swift and full recovery.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Great news Mr. Keith!
Best.....


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you are home!! Heal up big daddy!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you are home Keith. Best place to heal. God bless you with a full recovery.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Keith I am glad you are home. Thank God


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It has been a long time ago but I was in Tripler Army Hospital for 33 days. When I got home I felt like kissing the floor. Good that you are home to be able to really heal.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to hear your out of the hospital and well on your way to recovery. You got a lot of friends praying for ya !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry about the decubs, Keith, but I am happy to hear you're home; hope you keep on keepin' on with the recovery. Praying for ya! :thumbsup: Sent ya a PM as well for a couple suggestions for your ulcers. :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you are at the house now brother...better care there anyways!!! Continue to fight brother and get better!!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Good to read you are home and hope you heal quickly this time. How is the misses holing up, anything the PFF family can do for her to help you both?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If you need anything give me a call mr keith. Get well soon


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> Sorry to hear about GB Baptist, when my mother was there for a few months prior to her passing, I loved the care at that hospital. She had lengthy stays there 5 times in a 4 year period, we always thought it was outstanding.


I installed all the outside utilities, all the plumbing, and medical gas for that hospital when it was built. It was all state of art equipment at that time. Around 1983.

The OR rooms are great. The rest of the place is a dump. One of my co workers was back working there in 2000 when the roof leaked and flooded the entire second floor.

All of the hospitals farm out everything now to other companies. They sub out the kitchen so the food is just terrible. Housekeeping is subbed out. Its terrible. Medical records is subbed out. Some of them are sent to India for coding then sent back. All of your personal information is going out of the country.

My new wife is a coding specialist of 23 years. All of the easy charts go to India.

The number one lawsuit against hospitals is for pressure sores and Gulf Breeze sure got me good. I’m more worried about them than anything else.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I do have one request if possible.

I needed a haircut way before being in the hospital.

Does anyone know someone that will come to my house and cut my hair?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Get well soon


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything else you need? I can't cut hair, but I can mow the hell out of some grass.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I could cut you're hair.....but you'd better go with the girlfriend...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I go back to Baptist on Thursday for a CT scan of my chest. I am having to use a wheelchair transportation service. I cant get into my truck that I usually drive. What a pain in the butt.

The moderators will most likely remove this picture and I don’t blame them at all.

This is now my main problem. This is now what’s causing all my pain and muscle spasms. Being a paraplegic spasms are a common problem. When there is any stimulus below my level of injury it causes pain and muscle spasms to increase. 

This is what Baptist Hospital in Gulf Breeze did to me by not turning me and leaving me in my bodily fluids. The #1 lawsuit against hospitals is from causing decubitus ulcers.

Decubitus Ulcers;


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Damnit man..
That hurts just looking at it.
Hope you get better with a quickness Keith!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is what it looks like on 9/13 at 1909 hours.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

jspooney said:


> I could cut you're hair.....but you'd better go with the girlfriend...


Yours or his girlfriend? I thought y'all were both married. I would not be posting this on a public forum


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There is NO excuse for that shit!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Back in the emergency room last night. My blood pressure went very low. EMS was called. Blood pressure down into dangerous lows. 

In the hospital for 2 more days 

This sucks


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nasty!*

I saw some in the hospital at Ft. Sill. All I can say is piss poor nursing staff. In an Army Hospital, asses got badly burnt when a ducibidus ulser was found on a ward. The VA Hospital in Birmingham was a terrible place due to crappy staff. Our military vets deserve better.


These things are hard to heal and, with today's super bugs, they are very dangerous. Back in the day, Phisohex was the skin/superficial wound cleaner of choice. It worked but is now banned as far as I know. 

You should have been turned at least twice per shift and closely inspected every shift. We know what causes these ulcers and know what it takes to prevent them. Simple negligence caused your problem. 

I hope this heals fast.


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

Prayers for you!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, keith,
adam said he talked to you about therapy. he's good at what he does.
he and his wife are occupational and physical therapists. he also told me about the 10,000 reels you have in your garage when he picked up mine. when is this big sale coming up you hinted about?:thumbup:
hope you heal up quick so you can get back on the water.

jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I want to thank everyone. My ulcers are almost gone. I should go home today.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They kept me because my liver and kidney function had gotten bad for some reason. My potassium was too high. Blood pressure is fine too.

Thanks to everyone for your prayers. I know they helped.

Keith Rawson


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear! Get well man.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad you are doing better - my reels are glad too  




^^^^^that's a joke - take care of your self and let me know if you need help


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’m going back home today!!

Hopefully nothing will go wrong this time. I got dehydrated last time I was home. I’m in fluid restrictions with the congestive heart failure. Congestive heart problems are easy to live with if you take care of yourself and know the signs that will cause a heart attack. Many people have this problem. CHF is what I have. My heart is pumping at 40% now with 50 to 60 percent being normal.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope you get to stay home this time, Keith!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The last time I was home and had to call 911 I was severely dehydrated. It caused my kidney to shut down. I am taking 2 fluid pills and I’m on fluid restriction.

My wife came in to check on me and she thought I was dead. She ran out of the room and called EMS. She said my mouth and eyes were wide open but I didn’t respond to anything. I don’t remember. I do remember seeing her face come into vision and her yelling.

My blood pressure was 60/43 with a pulse of 88. Not too good. My blood pressure went even lower when EMS was here. They had to take me back in. 

4 bags of IV saline before I voided any fluid.

5 days in the hospital. I came home yesterday. Monday afternoon. I feel great!!

Now to get my ulcers healed so I can sit and exercise. I have a weight workout system made for someone sitting or in a wheelchair. 

Right now I can’t get on the toilet or in my truck. I can get myself in and out of bed. I need help getting on my shower bench now.

I know I ramble but this really helps me cope. Everyone here has helped more than you will ever know.

Keith


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ramble all you want. We're pulling for you!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Getting Better*

You Ramble all you want brother.
It does my heart good to see you on the mend.
Godspeed!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m in the same boat so ramble on


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on Keith. Glad your doing better.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad your doing better. I'm out of the hospital too after having a liver transplant 3 weeks ago. Rant on all you want. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Two ears and multiple devices to access you rambling - love to hear your are progressing so keep updating us !


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Let us know when you want to work on some reels. That's when we'll know you're OK!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’m happy to say that I can finally get in and out of bed by myself. I’ve been working out everyday too. I still can’t get into my truck making appointments a real pain. I have to hire a wheelchair transport service. $175.00 to go to Baptist Pensacola and back home.

I’ve been searching for a different vehicle but it’s a pain to find one I can fit in.

I lost a bunch of weight. I’m now 190lbs. Down from 220. None of my clothes fit.

I’m doing great. Your prayers and comments kept me going.

It will still be a couple of weeks before I start working on reels. I am concentrating on my health and strength right now.

Keith


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*You First Reels Last*

You make sure you are up to speed before you get back to any worries about us here. We all want you strong and healthy and here for the long haul. The work you do for all of us are last on any list we might have. It is great to know you are home with family. Enjoy the recovery and hope to see you smiling soon. Mike


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad to hear you're getting better Mr. Keith. CHF along with sepsis and kidney failure... You're really tough. 

Hope to see you back in the shop once I'm back from my offshore hitch. 

Get well!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I haven’t felt too good the last couple of days. Last night i was throwing up stomach bile. That’s how empty my stomach was. The bad disc’s in my back are hitting the nerve when I sit up. I have to push past the pain to get in my wheelchair. Once up im OK. 

I’m on the weight machine everyday now. I am still not as strong as I was before going in the hospital. Having to pay for a transport service is not my style. I have always been completely independent.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Keep the Faith.


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Prayer sent


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Keep fighting Keith!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work and thanks for the update


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Confident in a full recovery Keith! Need anything, let us know 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Keep it up Mr Keith, you’ll be better in no time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Rifton or Hoyer ?*

I use the Rifton lift at work with the students that can not support their own body weight. We also use the Hoyer lift. Both have their own benefits. If you get a chance to look them up you can see where they excel but I am not sure how it will affect your spine. They do the lifting and prevent a caretaker from damaging their own back making it easier on both of you. Working easier and safer makes it a much more manageable experience for both people and family. If you need anything let us know and together we can figure out anything. Best to you


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

kiefersdad said:


> I use the Rifton lift at work with the students that can not support their own body weight. We also use the Hoyer lift. Both have their own benefits. If you get a chance to look them up you can see where they excel but I am not sure how it will affect your spine. They do the lifting and prevent a caretaker from damaging their own back making it easier on both of you. Working easier and safer makes it a much more manageable experience for both people and family. If you need anything let us know and together we can figure out anything. Best to you


I can not get in my truck with a sliding board. I hate them but its working for now. I never needed one before.

I will try to post a picture behind my house everyday to show the wind direction and chop.

This is today with a low tide.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I surprised the heck out of myself today. My Occupational Therapist that works my upper body came by today. I told her i wanted to get in my truck like I used to. I lift myself and turn at the same time to get on the edge on the drivers seat. The truck is at least a foot higher and a foot away from me.

I did it without even trying hard. I then did it 3 more times..

I am getting much stronger and I lost 30lbs. More power to weight ratio..!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I surprised the heck out of myself today. My Occupational Therapist that works my upper body came by today. I told her i wanted to get in my truck like I used to. I lift myself and turn at the same time to get on the edge on the drivers seat. The truck is at least a foot higher and a foot away from me.
> 
> I did it without even trying hard. I then did it 3 more times..
> 
> I am getting much stronger and I lost 30lbs. More power to weight ratio..!!


Keith I’m glad you’ve hung in there and not given up.
Never give up Brother. Your strength is admirable.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Ocean Master said:


> I surprised the heck out of myself today. My Occupational Therapist that works my upper body came by today. I told her i wanted to get in my truck like I used to. I lift myself and turn at the same time to get on the edge on the drivers seat. The truck is at least a foot higher and a foot away from me.
> 
> I did it without even trying hard. I then did it 3 more times..
> 
> I am getting much stronger and I lost 30lbs. More power to weight ratio..!!


 Very good to hear this latest news. That sounds like a fine milestone.
Congratulations.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to hear your strength is back and your getting better ! Your an inspiration to all of us.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Keep it up, Keith!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Hang in there Kieth. 
The world needs more people like you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

That's great. Hard work and prayers are answered.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> I surprised the heck out of myself today. My Occupational Therapist that works my upper body came by today. I told her i wanted to get in my truck like I used to. I lift myself and turn at the same time to get on the edge on the drivers seat. The truck is at least a foot higher and a foot away from me.
> 
> I did it without even trying hard. I then did it 3 more times..
> 
> I am getting much stronger and I lost 30lbs. More power to weight ratio..!!



Keep us updated Mr Keith,I just noticed you had over 12,400 views of your original post!!

Lots of folks are following your recovery and sending best wishes....

Hope all is well....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’m now 190lbs. The same weight I was in High School. 

I’m getting much stronger too. Still not back to where I was. At least all the too tight shorts I couldn’t wear for 2 years now fit..!!


----------

